# pad cuts/abrasions



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

we were talking about toughening pads re: the AD in the sport dog section, and not wanting to hijack that thread, thought i'd post here. there is a product that is not only really effective for cut/abraded pads, but wire cuts, and fight wounds (with varmints). i've used it on all of the above, and it works.

it's called "EMT gel", manufactured by "Trophy Animal Health Care" out of Pensacola FL. it takes only the smallest dab (careful--it comes out fast!), and really does promote healing, at least in the types of wounds i listed above. this is from my personal experience. 

i would add, that in the case of varmint-fighting wounds, be VERY thorough in cleaning before applying the EMT, and take into consideration the location of the wounds in question. we don't need abcesses! lastly, if you're uncertain, go to your friendly vet


----------

